# New, fed up and not fit for work-any experiences appreciated



## Jojomary (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this forum, and I'm pretty much fed up with the discomfort, soreness in my bowels and extreme tiredness, Out of the blue I started with bad diarrhea and since then nothing's been right. My stools have been the weirdest and diverse types I've ever had! It all started during a kidney infection and I've never been right since. Having the strangest symptoms, I was fast tracked to a bowel cancer screening and thankfully they have no concerns about anything sinister. Colonoscopy due in 10 days which I'm worried about but it needs to be done. I am exhausted, sore and fed up. I've been signed off work (2nd week) as just not fit for work-it's like I've been struck down with something, I am concerned about my time off (was signed off with kidney infection) but I have to keep thinking that my health is more important. Has anyone else has to be signed off with these type is symptoms?


----------



## cf56 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear but I know what you are going through. I have had ibs-d for at least the past 25 years.... I am in the US and finally applied for FMLA - family medical leave act intermittent each year for the past 3 years.. This protects my job just like any other chronic condition. Do you have anything like that in the UK? Takes the stress and worry away.


----------



## Jojomary (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for responding cf56, wow 25 years, that is tough. I'm don't think we have anything like that here but I'll have a good look on Google for some info, I'm having a chat with work on Monday as going back in as seemed to be severe constipation and can just about manage with left colon being sore, but today has been a bad day, typical!! I need to talk about ongoing hospital appts and will be taking my evidence of two apps I've had this week.
I seem to be alternating between severe constipation, loose stools (but still struggling) and diarrhea, plus pain in my left side, all my insides get sore and swollen, does this sound like symptoms of ibs....Today my food seemed to just to go straight through me and what I saw worried me! (no blood thank god) 
How did your ibs-d start, was this sudden and/or triggered by anything? How has your relationship with your employer been?
We've moved areas at work and the toilets are a lot further away, plus until I get to the bottom (pardon the pun, or do you do say butt  in USA) and can manage this, my work will suffer and I really don't want to take time off work (I hate having to do it) on and off as believe it or not when I had a bad ear infection last year and was off again as tried to go back, it would seem I'd better off staying off! (no. of incidents) 
I'm just hoping work will understand and realise how much it's affecting me, especially if I'm now having investigations at hospital, surely that's enough. It doesn't help that worry makes bowel problems worse as you will know  Just before I was off work, they were funny about doc appts, and reluctant to let me go when I really had to (how long's this go on for ...on the 2nd appt!, can you make sure they are outside office hours...they were the latest I could get (after 4)and I work full time plus I had time built up) I am a member of a union however; so I am considering contacting them for advice if things don't go too well.


----------

